# Bell and Ross BR 01-92 Heritage



## turillo (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi GUys,

I fitted this watch to my wrist last night and loved it. I'm making some financial shifts, so I can buy it.

What do you think?


----------



## chrisc9867 (Sep 30, 2009)

cool watch, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## tommysol (Apr 29, 2009)

I love mine! Here are some pictures for you!


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, it's a fantastic watch. The design of the dial is superb - very minimal and almost 'panerai' in style with the rounded letters. The strap is great also, I hope B&R produce a range of these style of straps, which feel like aftermarket straps!


----------



## turillo (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome! Such a nice watch.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

That's one incredible dial and strap combo~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a great watch, I would probably take of the strap and save it, and by something custom. The dial design is one of the best yet.


----------



## turillo (Nov 25, 2009)

I just received by Heritage Yesterday from pulpf1x1on. I love it and appreciate the smooth deal! Thanks pulpf1x1on and thanks WUS!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Great, mouth-watering pictures! I'm thinking very seriously of that same model. My AD has one in stock. How is the lume at night?


----------



## RooRocks (Dec 30, 2009)

I just picked mine up and I love the look of the watch, the feel of the watch and everything but I am very disappointed in the lume. I was really expecting a good bright lume but the lume is very very faint. If you stick it under some light and then go to darkness it is great, but as far as lasting it is horrible. Within a couple minutes it's very very faint.


----------

